# Ivf abroad need help plz



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there
I have been a member of this site for a very long time but since i lost my baby in 2008 i havent been back here,i am due to have a hystereumy this year as my women problems are serve, last night my mum surprised me by saying that she would pay for me to have treatment abroad,i never thought anyone would offer me this chance,i have explain it happen again is a nill to none chance but my mum still wants to go a head,she has asked me to find information on the net about clinics and the process but to be honest I'm a rabbit in headlights as i know nothing about ivf or fertility treatment abroad,so i thought i would come back here as when i used to be here all the time everyone was so supportive of me and really nice,so if anyone can give me any information or clinics i would really applicate it so much,thank you in advance for ur help,i just need as much information as i can get because at the moment in really confussed about where to go and the whole process,so any personal exsperiences of treatment abroad would be amazing thank you x


----------



## wanting_2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi there

Not sure if you are thinking about IVF using your own eggs or going for donor eggs or even embryo adoption.  However I would really recommend a clinic in Madrid called Procreatec.  It is not a huge clinic so there is no conveyor belt feeling and so you get real 1-1 treatment.  They speak English too so no language issues at all.  Madrid is also an easy city to both get to and travel around.  We underwent donor egg treatment in jan and as you can see from my ticker our baby is still hanging in there at 20 weeks+ now.  Feel very blessed and it is all thanks to the lovely Procreatec.  Do let me know if you want any more info either pm me or reply on this thread.
All the very best whatever you choose to do.  Sounds like you have had a tough time.
xx


----------



## TB2306 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi
I have just had treatment at Serum in Athens and they were great. They do OE / DE or a mix. Very good price and really nice staff. Previously I went to the ARGC in London (who are supposed to be one of the best - certainly the most expensive!) and I thought Serum was much better for service etc.
Good luck!


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow thank you ladies for getting back to my post,i do really applicate it alot 

Waiting 2 in looking into ivf with hopefully own eggs and donor sperm hun,would you be able to message me or even right in here if you can what happen from beginning to end if you can,if not thats ok,i just feel quite over whelmed by it all my my head is confuzzed,and its great to see it has worked for u hun,ur ticker looks great  xoxo

TB2306 ah Serum yes i have been looking into that place as on here there is a good write up and i am in touch with Ruth who  post on here i think,if you possible can would you be able to tell me the whole process from start to finish hun and I'm sending u loads of baby dust to you,thank you again xoxo

Just want to say thank you again for all ur help ladies means so much xoxo


----------



## wanting_2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Harmony

We went over to see the clinic in Nov last year for an initial consultation and some of our blood tests we needed repeated (you're screened for the Heps, HIV etc) plus blood types.  We confirmed then we wanted to go ahead so Procreatec then located a donor for us and we agreed to accept the donor.  Then it was all systems go really.  I started my meds in December as did the donor and then we went over to Madrid and had EC on 11 Jan and ET 3 days later.  We spent 6 nights in Madrid in all on that visit.  And the rest is history!

Let me know if you need to know anything else.

All the best.
xx


----------

